# Bonus Ring - Eliminate the Gap, Improve Accuracy & Consistency



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.

~This helps the archer line up there peep and sight housing easier, faster and more consistent.

~ Eliminates the "gap" around the sight housing at full draw. 

~All the bright colors glow in the dark. But these really make a big difference:

-In the shade of the trees
-Overcast cloudy days.
-Of course last/first light.

~We have 7 fluorescent colors that glow in the dark, along with 4 more colors that do NOT glow.

~Plus! They are 100% silicone, which helps diminish some vibration in your sight.

~100% MADE IN THE U.S.A.!

Each Bonus Ring is $14.99 each, plus $3 for shipping for each order. (2 Rings with shipping is $32.98)

Please use the website, https://bonus-ring.com/. PayPal and Credit Cards accepted.

All orders ship A.S.A.P! Each order has a tracking number which is delivered to your email or phone number. 

*We are taking dealer orders, please contact us directly for minimum order and pricing: [email protected] or 8106144590.*

Free bumps are appreciated!!

Thanks!!!!

Al


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

bonus_ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~the bonus ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


bump


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

bonus_ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~the bonus ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

bonus_ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~the bonus ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Flo Blue - standard









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

bonus_ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~the bonus ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Stone grey









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Red









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Aiming hard









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Stone grey









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Bump

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Looking good!!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Flo Green









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


tttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Trophy ridge react one pro









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Blue!!!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Awesome









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

bonus_ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~the bonus ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Trophy ridge









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh yeah!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Boom!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Wow!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

100%









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Purple









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Flo Green









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

bonus_ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~the bonus ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


tttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


tttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Tttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Flo Orange. Glowing!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## BoomerSooner91 (Mar 24, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## BoomerSooner91 (Mar 24, 2020)

Looks neat


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

BoomerSooner91 said:


> Looks neat


Thanks!!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

BoomerSooner91 said:


> Interesting


Thanks!!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Bump

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Bump

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Bump

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Bump

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

HHA









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Bump

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## timbertundra (Mar 30, 2020)

Looks interesting I might have to try it out.


----------



## timbertundra (Mar 30, 2020)

Will have to wait until I get that bow to see what sight comes with the bow, hopefully later this week.


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

timbertundra said:


> Will have to wait until I get that bow to see what sight comes with the bow, hopefully later this week.


Thanks for your interest! Orders ship next day.


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstrand05 (Jan 28, 2017)

nice


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Kstrand05 said:


> nice


Thanks!


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Happy Easter!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Boom!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmckenrick (Apr 19, 2020)

I love them on both of mine


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Dmckenrick said:


> I love them on both of mine


Thanks for the support!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## thenitecafe (Apr 22, 2020)

super helpful post, thank you


----------



## saub74 (Jan 27, 2016)

Might need one of these


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

saub74 said:


> Might need one of these


Thanks!!

Flo Yellow is the most popular color. Followed by Flo Orange and Flo Green. 

If you have any questions, let me know!

Thanks

Al

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

To Celebrate our 2 year anniversary: Use the discount code "2YEARS" at checkout. For FREE SHIPPING. Domestic only. ENDS SUNDAY 5/3/2020


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Bump

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> To Celebrate our 2 year anniversary: Use the discount code "2YEARS" at checkout. For FREE SHIPPING. Domestic only. ENDS SUNDAY 5/3/2020


Last day for free shipping!!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

We are now offering a 10% discount to AT members. 

Use the code "AT10" at checkout! (Check our signature)

Thank you!!

GET MORE BONUS RING'S!!!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

bonus_ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~the bonus ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Sharp!!!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Tttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Sweet rig!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Ttt

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Flo Orange!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bonus_Ring said:


> View attachment 7073083
> 
> 
> ~The Bonus Ring adds a bright visual reference to the outside of your sight housing.
> ...


TTT


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

bump


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

FREE SHIPPING!!!
Use code - "FREESHIP20"
Good luck this season!
bonus-ring.com


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

SALE!!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

FREE SHIPPING!! 

For the month of October, domestic orders only.


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

FREE SHIPPING!!!

Put a little more red on your rig!!

Our red Bonus Ring sets off your bow just right!!


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

The simplest and most effective product you will put on your bow!

Bonus Ring helps improve your arrow groups and consistency.

Order yours today!


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

enough already!! idiot


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

So, what are you selling exactly...


----------



## Abstrakt (9 mo ago)

Solid product........ support fellow hunter


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

Abstrakt said:


> Solid product........ support fellow hunter



Thanks for the support!!


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

Do you make one that fits the UV3 XL without interfering with the light buttons?


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

BucksNBulls said:


> Do you make one that fits the UV3 XL without interfering with the light buttons?


The standard size Bonus Ring would fit around that housing. It looks like the Bonus Ring would fit between the buttons but it would be close.

PM Sent.

Thanks!

Al


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

BUMP


----------



## Bonus_Ring (Apr 10, 2018)

BUMP


----------

